# Stuart Engine



## jaykay (May 20, 2012)

Does anyone have the plans for a Stuart Triple Expansion Engine ?
Parts all made but having trouble assembling.


----------



## JorgensenSteam (May 20, 2012)

Jay-

I am not into formalities, but the HMEM folks generally want a little introduction, etc.

I think I have the drawings you are referring to, but I don't distribute copyrighted drawings unless I made them.

If you have a specific area you are looking at, maybe I can look at the drawings and guide you a bit. I am not familiar with the drawings though, and have not built that engine. I would assume some members here have built that engine.

Pat J


----------



## Dr Jo (May 22, 2012)

Jay,

If you can get access to Model Engineer starting in the 5th May 1995 Doug English did an article making the Triple which included some exploded drawings from Stuarts of the triple. (I have them, but like Pat, recognise that they are still copyrighted).

Jo


----------



## lazylathe (May 22, 2012)

Try contacting Stuart themselves to see if they can help you out.
They may be able to send you a set of plans!

Andrew


----------



## Jasonb (May 22, 2012)

Stuarts will sell you a set of plans, just look under spares on their site.

J


----------



## jaykay (May 22, 2012)

Thankyou for the information. I shall contact Stuart. 

I didn't understand about copyright.

I have posted an introduction thread on the welcome site.

JAY


----------

